
Avast is terminating Jumpshot data collection - Daniel_sk
https://blog.avast.com/a-message-from-ceo-ondrej-vlcek
======
aba_cz
> For these reasons, I – together with our board of directors – have decided
> to terminate the Jumpshot data collection and wind down Jumpshot’s
> operations, with immediate effect.

Finally. And as a former Jumpshot employee (left 3 years ago) all I can say is
good riddance. They were doing everything they were exposed of and worse.

